# Luces en mis bocinas con el bajeo



## wilogiba (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola a todos tengo la intensión de ponerle luces a mis bocinas que enciendan con forme al bajeo de la bocina pero no tengo mucha idea de como alguien me podria ayudar a darme alguna idea de como puedo hacer esto o algun diagrama que tengan por ai? 

Gracias..! ^^



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La _k_ no reemplaza a _que_ en el foro. Eso sirve en los SMS o el chat. Por favor no uses ese tipo de abreviaturas acá. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.

Te recomiendo hacer un poco de investigación y postear los resultados que obtengas, así sean mínimos.
Siempre habrá más gente dispuesta a ayudarte de esa manera.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 15, 2009)

Es algo asi lo que vos necesitas?
YouTube - AUDIORRITMICO (DIY) BERLINGO


----------



## wilogiba (Jun 15, 2009)

asi es fernandoae algo asi es lo que quiero se que en el bajeo solo son cambios de voltaje por lo tanto segun lo que le llegue sera la intencidad de mi luz pero no se como hacerlo aver si podes ayudarme


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 17, 2009)

Bueno lo que necesitas es:
- 1 LM317
- 1 Resistencia de 50 OHMs
- 1 Diodo 1N4148
- Los leds  

Si no entendés algo avisame, porq no se cuales son tus conocimientos de Electrónica...


----------

